# Mystery button on dashboard



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning

I have a mystery button on my dash! No info in the manuals as to what it does

(although I've told my 12yr old its for the ejector seat 

Its got I.C.C written on it - pic att.

any ideas?


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

This might be it?

http://www.irv2.com/forums/f115/icc-switch-52177.html


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

brilliant thanks for that - its actually a usefull button!!


----------

